# Squirmy baby = no sleep! Ideas???



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

My 3mo has become increasingly squirmy at night. He always had his squirmier nights, but usually it was isolated to an hour or so, and not every night. Lately, ds has been squirmy every night, and over several hours. He sleep swaddled, so it becomes an overall body squirm...kind of like a butterfly trying to get out of his cocoon! I've tried having him sleep unswaddled, but that was worse - his arms AND legs were going going going. Anyhow, he's not really awake when he's squirmy (and he never cries), but he's clearly trying to get comfortable or something. He calms down when I pat him on the back, but as soon after I stop he starts squirming again.

The squirminess usually follows nursing, which makes me think that it's gas? Needing to burp? I don't know what to do if it's gas, but I have tried burping him to no avail; I can never get him to burp over my shoulder when he's asleep, and I'm afraid if I burp him in the sitting position he'll wake up.

Any advice, please please please???


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

my baby does that exact thing when he has to pee!


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. Yes. Yes. We have a squirmy baby here too!

DD is 5 months old and we swaddle still too (usually only one arm in and one arm out - trying to prepare for weaning from the swaddle). On average, DD is squirmy from about 5am until 7am. It's impossible for me to sleep when this is going on and can be quite frustrating. I have also suspected it is gas. I took DD to her ped last week to discuss this and other sleep issues. The ped said that some babies are just more gassy than others and that since we are co-sleeping, DD eats laying down and does not get a good burp. It could be the reason why she's more gassy. I also wonder if she's doing that more because her diaper is usually full by that time ()she eats a lot at night). I have tried changing her diaper but it doesn't really seem to change the squirm factor.

Some nights are worse than others. I have no advice for you.... just nodding my head with you.


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

My DS does that when he needs to pee too. Your babies may also be wanting more of their own space? We co-sleep and if it isn't the pee thing then I move over so I'm not touching him and then he settles and sleeps. He used to sleep snuggled against me but now he rolls away when he is done nursing. Maybe your babes are in the in between stage and need a sleep change. 99 percent of my DS' wigglyness is needing to pee though. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, I never thought about him squirming when he needed to pee. Do you guys EC then?

If that is the case, why wouldn't ds just pee and get the squirminess over with!


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

Yeah we EC our boy. Um . . I dont know why they dont just pee and go back to sleep, maybe it has to do with the fact that they are less likely to get changed right away at night, especially if they dont wiggle and maybe it's an instinctual thing about not peeing where you sleep . . dont know. But my DS initiated pottying at night himself. Once or twice when he was keeping me up wiggling I brought him to pee and it solved the problem, after that he start fussing and wiggling if I didn't wake up and get the point and just offered to nurse him. Once in a while he still pees before I wake up but mostly he stays dry at night now(Except on just all around bad nights)
Oh just in case you try peeing your little one at night . . . mine is only happy with it one way . . I have to hold his butt over a potty or the sink aiming him down, while letting him nurse, still half asleep, otherwise he cries. It's actually really easy to sit on the floor with him that way though and then put him back in bed after he pees. Good luck


----------

